# Cover Art



## Shouden (Apr 4, 2009)

this is a thread about some of the best covers ever.....and the worst. Personally - and please don't flame me for this - but I always enjoyed when Christian artists covering the classics. They always seem to do a great job. Like P.O.D. doing U2's "Bullet the Blue Sky" or Audio Adrenaline doing The Edgar Winter Group's "Free Ride"


But, I've heard a a few covers recently. Some a good, others not so much. But, so far the worst cover is Tom Jones' rendition of "Black Betty." I don't know what he was thinking when he did that.


Anyways, what are some of the best covers you've heard? and some of the worst?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 4, 2009)

The worst cover of all time is Limb Bizkit playing behind blue eyes.

/thread.


----------



## emptyF (Apr 4, 2009)

kidz bop

now /thread


----------



## Shouden (Apr 5, 2009)

wait, you want me to kill the thread? why?


----------



## Scurrow (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQtga7BVrdc

This is the worst cover song of all time.  

(hint:  It's Coal Chamber and Ozzie Ozborne covering "Shock the Monkey" (peter gabriel))

The best!  Oingo Boingo's cover of You really got me now (the Kinks)


----------



## Scurrow (Apr 6, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> The worst cover of all time is Limb Bizkit playing behind blue eyes.
> 
> /thread.



(start sarcasm)

What?  But what about the awesome computer voice going "say it. L. I. M. P" 

(end sarcasm)

Seriously that a tough one to beat for worst.


----------



## Takun (Apr 6, 2009)

Built to Spill covering Neil Young's Cortez the Killer and them covering MIA's Paper Planes

Treepeople covering the Smith's Bigmouth Strikes Again


----------



## Albatross Synergy (Apr 7, 2009)

Fall Out Boy covering MJ's Beat It

now, /thread


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 7, 2009)

More like Patrick Stump from Fall Out Boy covering Joy Division's Love Will Tear Us Apart


----------



## Shouden (Apr 7, 2009)

Albatross Synergy said:


> Fall Out Boy covering MJ's Beat It
> 
> now, /thread





I'm not closing the thread until someone actually gives me a reason. if you don't like it, then don't post.


----------



## kamunt (Apr 7, 2009)

I think that personally, one of the greatest covers of all time is Orgy's cover of "Blue Monday" by New Order. The original, Orgy's version. I actually like Orgy's cover better, personally. I think that it really capitalizes on the darkness of the lyrics. I'll get off of Orgy's dick for now. Instead of posting Julien-K's cover of Romeo Void's "Never Say Never", I'll go country and industrial.

Johnny Cash's cover of Nine Inch Nails' "Hurt" is probably my other favorite cover of all time. Unfortunately, Johnny Cash's cover does little to reverse the stereotype that country fans are all NOT retarded inbred lunatics, as almost none of them seem to accept the fact that Trent Reznor did the song first, wrote it, performed it, everything first. :| But ah well. Nine Inch Nails' version (live only because UMG sucks at life), Johnny Cash's version. They both have their appeals clearly... I'm sure that most furries will be quick to hate on Cash's version, since it seems to be almost a requirement to hate country in order to be a furry... Anywho.

Those are my favorite covers. I won't get into covers that I hate, since I don't really care about those.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah Johnny Cash's Hurt cover is pretty rad I blast that shit on occasion


It's impossible to hate on that shit


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 7, 2009)

Also you should put the 12" version of Blue Monday up there for the nice people since it is the superior original


----------



## kamunt (Apr 7, 2009)

Eh, it's longer, but that's about it. It's like "Radio Edit" vs. "Original Mix" versions of dance songs. I'll agree with you, though, Johnny Cash is just too incredible. I don't understand how anybody can hate his music. I'm not a big fan of country, but I've got to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 7, 2009)

It's longer but......not better? 

:???:


Whatever, dude, diff'rent strokes.


----------



## kamunt (Apr 7, 2009)

I _love_ original mixes of songs for the most part, but also for the most part, they're just lengthened versions of the radio edits, what?  It's the same experience, the same song, just in a lengthened version. I'd enjoy very much listening to either version.


----------



## Albatross Synergy (Apr 7, 2009)

Shouden said:


> I'm not closing the thread until someone actually gives me a reason. if you don't like it, then don't post.



Because it had one of the greatest solos ever and they replaced it with crap that sounds like he's playing with toes?


----------



## Shouden (Apr 7, 2009)

Albatross Synergy said:


> Because it had one of the greatest solos ever and they replaced it with crap that sounds like he's playing with toes?



ummm....how is that a reason for me to close the thread? And what are you talking about?


----------



## protocollie (Apr 8, 2009)

one of the rules of the forum states that if the above occurs, this thread must end.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 8, 2009)

still confused. What the fuck are you all talking about? If WHAT happens? Cover of WHAT?

maybe you don't understand my confusion, and that's fine, but, I still don't have a good enough explanation to close this thread.


----------



## Brody (Apr 25, 2009)

oh wait... you mean bands covering songs? hmm.

Jerry Garcia doing Knockin' on Heavens Door.

Worst is Siouxie and the Banshees doing 20th Century Boy by T Rex.


----------



## Icky (Apr 25, 2009)

Painkiller-Judas Priest
Favorite cover song and art.


----------

